# Seibert Speeder



## scrubbinrims (May 10, 2014)

Prewar streamlined tricycle, cool find


----------



## Dave K (May 10, 2014)

Wow

That is a wild trike


----------



## decotriumph (May 10, 2014)

That is really a cool one. Great condition, too, judging from the photos.


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2014)

WOW,super kool find!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 12, 2014)

Wicked cool!  I wants first dibs if you ever decide to pass it along!


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (May 13, 2014)

Wow-o-wow that thing is super amazing !!! and in incredible sharp ! Great find... Second dibs...


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the comments.
This little dude is staying with me a while and maybe I can jack the seat up, lay some glass, and have a coffee table.
I may have to go over to another forum for more info as I cannot find another one on the Internet and looks like Siebert wasn't a large manufacturer.
Chris


----------



## ridingtoy (May 13, 2014)

That's the nicest looking Siebert from the 1930s I've ever seen. Must have been carefully stored away to preserve the finish. Terrific find!

Dave


----------

